# Small Vertical Engine



## Nave (Aug 19, 2010)

Lurking on my Son's Account again.
Now I have solved pictures, This was my second engine and first scratch built.
It came from Best of Model engineering vol1. The biggest learning curve was dealing with all of the really silly errors on the plans. It looks like they were originally scaled for an engine 2* the size, and there are at least 6 erros where they simply didnt put the right measurements in the plans. Good experience.

favourite part is the flywheel - the boy wanted curved spokes.

Runs well on air. Not so well on steam and I dont want to rust the polished steel anyway! 

Some of the parts






From the front





From the side


----------



## rake60 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very Well Done! :bow:

Rick


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 20, 2010)

Hijack your son's account more often. Or better yet get your own account and show us some more excelent work.

Very nice looking.
Gail in NM


----------



## Maryak (Aug 21, 2010)

Nave,

Beautiful engine :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## GordTopps (Aug 21, 2010)

Nave
I second Bobs comments, and a lovely looking toolbox also 

Regards
Gordy


----------



## Nave (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks to all,
The tool box is based on the large Gerstner pattern. It is Victorian Mountain Ash (actually a tall straight eucalypt) with Karrie handles (from Western Aust - scrap from my brother's front fence)
The drawer fronts were a piece of birdseye that my timber supplier discovered while cutting me some drawer sides for a project about 15 years ago. They were taped togerther and put in the scrap bin for 13 years. The box was made for my wife and lives inside full of beading stuff (but the engine lives on top - she is very understanding)


----------



## BenPeake (Sep 3, 2010)

A very nicely made engine with lots of detail in those small parts! Any chance of a video?

Ben


----------

